# Arthritis



## horsewoofie (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm new to the forum, so this topic may have been bantered around before...
Anyone besides me have acheing hands from arthritis? I have it in both of my thumbs, along with ongoing mild tendonitis. I'm not ready for surgery until I can't stand the pain. I don't want to be laid up and have to work, care for my pony and knit.
Besides taking a lot of advil, how's everyone dealing with the aches and pains? I find knitting with larger needles (size 8 +) helps so I'm not cramping my hands. 
I look in the mirror and wonder who the old lady looking back at me is!


----------



## Nancy FP (Apr 13, 2011)

I started knitting holding the yarn in my right hand and throwing it over the needle to make a stitch. When my right hand started aching and swelling from arthritis, I taught myself how to knit using the continental style, holding the yarn in my left hand and picking off my finger. I find switching back and forth between the methods keeps my hands from swelling and hurting. I've also learned to read for awhile, then knit for awhile, then garden for awhile. It takes longer when I really want to finish a knit project, but saves my hands from aching. Hope this helps.
Nancy FP


----------



## heddy (Apr 13, 2011)

I too have arthritic hands fingers mainly I sometimes have to stop knitting and place them in a heated wheat bag I do not know if that helps any but I am not willing to let go of my hobby yet


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

I knit with one needle under my arm; that way I have an extra hand with which to manipulate the work. I place the empty needle under my arm and fill it.

I find crochet is really taking it out of my hands just lately though. My right thumb, in particular, is very rough, dry and cracked. I've been looking for cushioned covers for my crochet hooks (can't afford to buy the cushioned hooks at the mo) without success. I live in the U.K. and the sites I've looked at don't post that far.


----------



## mozey50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Here is a link that shows you how to make a grip for your crochet hooks






this one shows How to Make a Grip for a Steel Crochet Hook

http://www.youtube.com/watch?=p4CAwk9bc_s&feature=fvwrel

hope this has helped Maureen


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I also have "IT" I find if my hands are cramping that washing them in warm water an applying something like aspercreme really helps, especially first thing in the morning . I tend to lean towards smaller project to keep the weight down too . 

There some great non-narcotic pain medications out there now , ask your doctor for one.


----------



## delgami (Mar 29, 2011)

I have arthritic hands and in my spinal column. Exercise believe it or not is the best remedy. Now, knitting is a form of exercise. What I do is I place my hands under a hot pad (electric) that seems to help. Also I knit 30 minutes and then stop. Do something else and then knit another 30 minutes and so on. Maybe the project does not move as fast but is worth it. Keep at it and do not give up!


----------



## porlebeke (Mar 25, 2011)

I too have arthritis and am also retired, therefore, I spend most of my day knitting. I break up the knitting with laundry and doing other things but mostly I knit. I wear a brace on my hands that I got at the drugstore when I go to bed at night and that keeps the thumbs straight and gives support to that carpal tunnel nerve. I have found that it really helps.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I have arthritis in my fingers too and there are some days...ugh. One thing I've done is switched to all bamboo needles. That has helped some as has taking an Aleve a day. Sometimes not much helps but rest. Sorry.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Heat really helps me.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning,
I too have arthritis, unfortunately. My doctor put me on Celebrex and it really helps. I've started only knitting at night while watching tv. I used to knit 18 hours a day non stop. Can't do that anymore!! Also, go to a health store and talk to someone there for natural remedies.
Hope this kinda helps.
Queenmawmaw


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have arthritis too so I know what you're talking about. I had my middle joint in my right hand replaced because of it. I find that a hot/cold treatment helps. I fill my kitchen sink with several inches of very warm water in one side and cold in the other. Then alternate putting my hands in one side and then the other. It really gets the circulation going. I also find that bamboo needles are the best...so much 'softer' to the touch. Good luck!!


----------



## melstedar (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm staying away from surgery as long as I can. Apparently, recovery time is very long and only 40-60% end up successful. Not good! Well fitting elastiscized gloves do help and give relief for a while. I shy away from pain killers due to possibility of dependency. Vary your daily activites - that might help a little! Zina


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

try an engergizing support glove for the hand. I wear one on both of my hands while working on my knitting and my crochet projects. I also wear them when I'm on the computer. You can get them in the drug store. I have the FUTURO brand made by 3M. Very comfortable and allows free movement.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Sometimes just flexing my fingers and hands for a few minutes helps ... One of my doctors in Mayo Clinc advised me to take 'Glucosamine Chondroitin' (an over the counter vitamin) for my arthritis, daily and it really does help me ! .... ask your phamatist about this product .. and ask if they carry a brand that is either a capsul or a small 
pill, as certain brands tend to be really large (have to cut them in half before swallowing). Hope this helps ! (O)


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I had just seen this link on this site recently about this problem. 
I seem to just have a problem with my pinkie on my right hand. But, this might be of help to some.

http://www.berroco.com/hg_workout.html


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

Izzy....I too tried G/C for over a year. It did NOT help me. I have, however, friends that it has helped...so each person have to try it for themselves.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

horsewoofie said:


> I'm new to the forum, so this topic may have been bantered around before...
> Anyone besides me have acheing hands from arthritis? I have it in both of my thumbs, along with ongoing mild tendonitis. I'm not ready for surgery until I can't stand the pain. I don't want to be laid up and have to work, care for my pony and knit.
> Besides taking a lot of advil, how's everyone dealing with the aches and pains? I find knitting with larger needles (size 8 +) helps so I'm not cramping my hands.
> I look in the mirror and wonder who the old lady looking back at me is!


I can so sympathize...I only look in the mirror when I have to! LOL! My mind still thinks I'm 21 but my arthritis reminds me I'm not. I've ordered a pr. of support gloves to keep my hands and wrist from hurting. Now if my shoulders would get with the YOUNG program!!


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

jknappva said:


> horsewoofie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new to the forum, so this topic may have been bantered around before...
> ...


I too sympathise, as I am sure all of us do who suffer from this affliction. Most of my friends also suffer with this but they are all between 5 and 25 years older than me. I have osteo-arthritis and have gradually been getting worse in probably the last 5 years, especially the last 2 years. A friend of mine who will be 70 in December quite often jokes with me saying, "wait till you get to our age, then you will really know what it is like". Her husband is 76. I usually reply, "That's what I worry about, I am bad now (55 in July) so hate to think what I will be like when I do reach your age". We usually laugh about it, but seriously, I am worried.

We have a saying here in Australia - "Use it or lose it". In other words, I keep using my hands either knitting or crocheting to try to keep them from stiffening up. Yes, I do take medication for it. I take an anti-inflamatory (Mobic) daily, Caltrate (calcium) daily and extra pain medication when required. As I take so medications each day anyway, I try to keep what I take to a minimum without having to suffer too much.

Going to try the gloves suggested. Was happy to read that you can still do knitting and crocheting with them on.

Almost forgot to say - I HATE MIRRORS especially since having Bells Palsy.

Love to you all, Jenny xxxx


----------



## babydelights (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi 
I also have very bad ostio Arthritus, I have knitted for 50yrs and love it , but my hands got that bad that i just could'nt do it or other things any more , the doctor said i needed plastic joints , but i said no as this would mean know more knitting ever again . anyway he said there were controlled injections i could have ,you have them under the xray they are called depo injections , go and ask your doctor to referre to hospital and have them , i had them 2yrs ago and they lasted 5mths which was great , know pain at all , only just had them for the second time and after 2wks i am pain free again , knitting like mad. also always use bamboo pins as they do make a big difference . and ask doctor for Ibrufen cream while you are waiting . hope this will help let me know , good luck , Fran


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

There is an aid designed in the UK to help people with Arthritis I first saw it advertised in Lets Knit Magazine issue 2 back in 2007.A chap designed it for his Gran who had these problems.Its Helping Hands Knitting Aid. further information visit www.heartdesign.co.uk tele 07709 784542.I have seen it advertised for about £40 in UK cash.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Fran and Jemima

Thankyou both for your posts. I am going to look into both of your suggestions. 

I would like to hold out for as long as I am able before having any surgery as I would hate not being able to knit or crochet. They are all that keeps me sane I am sure. lol

Love to you both, Jenny xxxx


----------



## blorchak (Apr 14, 2011)

I have had Lupus and rheumatoid arthritis since 1984. The most soothing aid I have found for my hands is a hot wax bath. I also hold my yarn in my left hand and have developed my own method of knitting that, oddly enough, doesn't require a lot of movement. Initially gripping the needles, regardless of size is the most tricky. My knitting is more with my arms than fingers or wrists ( arthritis in my wrists too). There are times I cannot knit or crochet because of severe pain. I use the hot wax bath and wait until the inflamation subsides enough to enjoy knitting. My arthritis is severe and throughout my body. Keep trying, and have faith that if you are determined enough, you will find a "comfortable" way to knit. Keep trying anything that sounds reasonable, don't give up.


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

I had so much pain in my hands about 13 years ago that I had to give up both knitting and crocheting. The pain was terrible. About five years ago, I promised the Lord that if he would bless my hands, I would make things for charity. He did, and I am. I still have some pain, but nothing like before. I find that if I switch off between knitting and crocheting, it helps a lot, since you use different muscles. I had never used a knitting board, and I just recently bought one, so now I have that to alternate with as well. I am just learning to use it. I think all of the advise given above is good. I hope this helps.

Justine


----------



## gunnie123 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm not ready to give up my knitting or crocheting yet. I have a pair of nylon fingerless gloves which helps my aching hands. I got them at JoAnnes along time a go. I'm sure they still have them. This might help.


----------



## babydelights (Mar 19, 2011)

I also used the heated wheat bags tghey were good but as soon as i took them away from my hands the pain was back , these injections are the only real way to get rid of the pain altogether , it can last yrs or mths but its well worth it , i had carpel tunnel too in both hands and had the ops afew yrs ago and had no more of that trouble since so i really recomend that, you are not long befor you are knitting again with both these sugestions . 
Love Franxx


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

Like so many of you, I too have osteo-arthritis and since I have a tendency to have bad reactions to medicine rely mostly on exercise to keep my hands and everything else from stiffening up. The link someone posted with exercises would be very helpful if done regularly, assuming yours is not so advanced that it's not possible. I do a simple clenching and releasing of my hands followed by shaking them vigorously along with my other exercises and find it helpful. I find wood needles comforting in the winter since they feel warmer. Thanks to the writer for inquiring and to everyone else for the responses. Knit on ladies!


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

I went offline to get ready for work and realized I forgot the gentlemen knitters....shame on me...
Knit on ladies and gentlemen


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

blorchak said:


> I have had Lupus and rheumatoid arthritis since 1984. The most soothing aid I have found for my hands is a hot wax bath. I also hold my yarn in my left hand and have developed my own method of knitting that, oddly enough, doesn't require a lot of movement. Initially gripping the needles, regardless of size is the most tricky. My knitting is more with my arms than fingers or wrists ( arthritis in my wrists too). There are times I cannot knit or crochet because of severe pain. I use the hot wax bath and wait until the inflamation subsides enough to enjoy knitting. My arthritis is severe and throughout my body. Keep trying, and have faith that if you are determined enough, you will find a "comfortable" way to knit. Keep trying anything that sounds reasonable, don't give up.


Hi blorchak

Thankyou for your post. I remember the little sister of a friend of my daughter, when she was at school, had rheumatoid arthritis and I am fairly sure that she used the hot wax bath for her hands and writsts. I had been wondering about it for my osteo-arthritis but thought maybe I had gotten it wrong. I am so glad I read your post as I now know that I did not get it wrong. I am going to ask my doctor about it.

All the best and take care.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

gunnie123 said:


> I'm not ready to give up my knitting or crocheting yet. I have a pair of nylon fingerless gloves which helps my aching hands. I got them at JoAnnes along time a go. I'm sure they still have them. This might help.


Hi gunnie123,

I am going to have a look at the various types of support gloves etc here in Australia but also in USA when we visit late in May to mid June. Just for out of interest, do your gloves make your hands 'sweat/perspire' being made of nylon.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## C. Disher (Apr 14, 2011)

I too have that problem--I have been going fon acupuncture off and on for over 20 yrs. from migrane, allergies and now arthritis. It works! Finally found a good Chinese man, very gentle, caring and does not push herbal remedies. d. Find a good Chinese acupuncturist. One who doesn't keep you coming unnessarily. Gin


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

babydelights said:


> I also used the heated wheat bags tghey were good but as soon as i took them away from my hands the pain was back , these injections are the only real way to get rid of the pain altogether , it can last yrs or mths but its well worth it , i had carpel tunnel too in both hands and had the ops afew yrs ago and had no more of that trouble since so i really recomend that, you are not long befor you are knitting again with both these sugestions .
> Love Franxx


Hi again Fran,
I was actually tested to see if I had carpel tunnel earlier this year, and thankfully I do not. At least I don't have carpel tunnel as well as osteo-arthritis.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have had arthritic problems for years but have found a number of things that really help. First, I stay away from all allopathic drugs. They do nothing but cause damage in the long run and cannot cure. Second, I do a number of holistic things. 1. rotational exercises for the thumb and wrists. 2. Used to use glucosamine. It helped but didn't cure. You will need to find a brand that works for you. Mine helped my thumbs, but not my knees. 3. Omega-3's. Went through a couple of brands/varieties and have found krill oil working the best. I only use brands that are natural and have tested the oils for mercury, pcb's and other contaminants. Now we need to worry about radiation toxicity! 4. Homeopathy 5. Low Level laser. Both 4 & 5 are holistic energy forms of healing. I can knit for hours now and I am walking and on my feet all day at times where 10 yrs ago I was flat on my back.

Since this isn't a site to go into health issues, if anyone would like to write me privately, feel free to do so. This is an area of expertise of mine.


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

I now have a "trigger finger" injury on my middle left finger. Again, its related to repetitive motion (knitting has become my go-to activity to relax), and I did have both hands surgically corrected for carpal tunnel when I made 5 queen sized afghans in 8 weeks while working full time as an optician. 

I am avoiding a cortisone shot by wearing a brace on the finger at night and by limiting my knitting to a few minutes each day. 

I am working on a 180 stitch afghan in Bulky weight yarn but three rows are my limit.

I knit the Continental and English throwing ways. But was wondering if the Portuguese way is any kinder to hands.

Any ideas?

Karen with very sore, aching hands


----------



## barbiej1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I definitely understand what you are going through, I've had R.A. for 8 years. Some things that I do are, of course, take a lot of breaks, but I also have found that "craft gloves" make a big difference. I don't know if you have tryed these, but you can buy them in a lot of places. marymaxim.com,Michaels craft stores. probably any craft or knitting shop.They are not expensive. they really make your hands feel better when knitting or crocheting. They fit very snug and give support and warmth. I keep 2 sizes in case in need a tighter fit on some days. I hope this helps. I know I'll do just about anything not to have to give up my passion for knitting.


----------



## Budster (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you, Mozey50! I have trouble hanging on to a crochet hook and the link you posted will help me immensely!


----------



## babydelights (Mar 19, 2011)

I have found that the gloves were ok at first , but i have tried everythink and the injections are the only things that take pain away if your arthritus is very bad .
Love Fran


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I understand that people would like a quick solution, a mechanical one--a pill, a glove, a simple exercise. But arthritis is an inflammatory condition in the body and the causes of the inflammation need to be addressed. Diet is one of the primary causes of inflammation in our bodies. We have a problem with changing our diets for a number of reasons: cultural and social habits, availability, real knowledge of the foods we eat, money. But with understanding, and hopefully some warm support, people can make the changes. So for starters, Sugar is a primary culprit, particularly High Frustose Corn Syrup (HFCS). It is in almost every processed food made. It really pains me (pardon the pun) to see so much physical pain. 1/3 Americans suffer from arthritis. This is not a requirement as a member of the human race.

RA is another story. Also aggravated by diet, it has other deeper and more profound etiology.


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't believe everything you hear about carpel tunnel. Surgeon told me I didn't have it, refused to operate but insisted on an injection that didn't work. Second visit, he agreed to operate. Voila! No numbness or pain. Sometimes one's body knows more than the doctors.

And I was knitting and could play my dulcimer the night of the surgery. Only restriction was I couldn't lift more than six pounds.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

I've found that arthritis has made my fingers clumsier. Using smaller needles works best for me because smaller movements are required than when using anything over size 8 (5 mm). Weird. Taking frequent breaks to stretch my hands also helps. I, too, have begun teaching myself how to knit continental to have the ability to vary my finger/hand movements.


----------



## shea (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, You should try Portuguese Style knitting. When I knit I do try the different knitting methods. You can find the instructions on You Tube the show is Knitting Daily TV Episode 307 by Andrea Wong. You will also find other people demonstrating this method on You Tube. I do have a problem with my right hand, I use the Portuguese knitting and continental knitting. Good Luck!


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

mozey50.............You are the greatest. Thank a bunch for
the web sites listed on making my tired fingers more comfortable while crocheting. Love them..........can't wait
to go out and purchase the supplies. Babci Bert


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

It was very interesting to read all the comments on how people deal with pain and arthritis. What it comes down to is finding something that works for you.

Here is my 2 cents. I always use circular needles to distribute the weight of the project. I also use pillows under my elbows for support. Like other have stated I take breaks and use a heating pad or a cherry pit microwave pillow for some relief. I also knit a bit slower these days. Although I take some powerful medication my arthritis often sends me reminders that I have the disease. I do take presription strengh motrin as needed. What works wonderfully for me is a cortizone shot in my shoulder which for me relieves the pain from both shoulders, hands and fingers. (a few times a year)
If knitting is a passion and a quality of life experience for you I would suggest you consult with your doctor and find what will work for you.Don't give up. Be persistent with your health care provider. My RA doctor is much more sympathetic than my internist.

I had a cortizone shot last Monday. It has been a productive week of knitting. I do hate taking some of the medication I need but it has came down to a quality of life issue for me. Please know you are not alone.

Happy Knitting and All the Best, SEA (Nancy)


----------



## 2Papsmother (Feb 19, 2011)

I've been dealing with the arthritis "challenge" for more years than I care to think about. All the above are good suggestions--you'll have to find what works best for you. Try not to get cold, heat is a good solution as is knitting and then resting or doing other things. I used to do needlepoint for hours and hours and am sure that has been a major factor in the way my hands are today. I've got it elsewhere, but that's another subject. What has helped me most is a prescription called Diclofenac SOD EC 75 mg. I take it twice a day and it is really, really helpful. Almost a miracle. It is a sub. for Voltaren. Now you know as much as I do about it. I used to take Advil, but this is better. The doctor who replaced my hip last year recommended it and prescribes it for me. I've had no side effects. It also seems to interact well with the other meds I take. (When did this happen? Seems I spend more time getting refills than anything else. Never used to take anything!) Hope this will be helpful.


----------



## 2Papsmother (Feb 19, 2011)

Just read some more input from fellow knitters. My heart goes out to those of you with RA. My mother had it for almost 40 years (she's been dead for 28) so help in her day was minimal compared to today. I feel blessed that mine is osteo. It's interesting to read how others cope. No one even dreams of stopping craft work permanently. I knit more small projects too, baby stuff or for little children, toys and the like. I make prayer shawls for my church and have several going at once. Eventually, they all get finished even if they take months and months. I like the bamboo needles, and working on projects with different weight yarns and size needles seems to help as well. Again, you will find for what works best for you after some trial and error.


----------



## G.E. (Feb 13, 2011)

Like you I have arthritis in my hands,also in the hips and one knee. I find that taking Glucosamine/Condroitin helps some.
As for pain pills (over the counter kind as well as presciption) it is wise to find out how they affect your body over time and take precautions. It is also good to watch what you eat. 

I knit for awhile, then occupy myself with some other work, go back to knitting and so on. As for exercise - can't run or jump around anymore, even walking is difficult some days
(am 87 years old), but do Yoga stretches, some T'ai Chi. It helps. 
Just be persistent and don't give up!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I do get sore thumbs and my left arm goes numb sometimes but I'm not sure what it is yet. But I've heard that using circular needles helps alot of people because your not carrying the weight of the project on your hands. I used them for an afgan project once and it was really alot easier as the afgan got heavier. Im glad to see so many nice ideas for easing joint pain to keep us knitting!


izzy said:


> Sometimes just flexing my fingers and hands for a few minutes helps ... One of my doctors in Mayo Clinc advised me to take 'Glucosamine Chondroitin' (an over the counter vitamin) for my arthritis, daily and it really does help me ! .... ask your phamatist about this product .. and ask if they carry a brand that is either a capsul or a small
> pill, as certain brands tend to be really large (have to cut them in half before swallowing). Hope this helps ! (O)


----------



## eunivee (Apr 14, 2011)

I started knitting again last fall after not knitting for ten years because of tendonitis. I've been using a "wrist wand" to stretch exercise (try to do at least every hour and after a knitting session in the evening). It has helped so much, I've been able to prevent tendonitis from recurring. Here is the link - www.wristwand.com. Good luck!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Like you, 'old Arthur' has moved in !!!

I take some Advil prior to knitting and rub ACTIVON on affected area... Really helps a lot!

(both from local drug store! Activon does not stain the yarn!)

good luck


----------



## blorchak (Apr 14, 2011)

The hot wax usually relieves the pain and inflamation enough that I can exercise my hands, then I hot wax, exercise, etc. The combination keeps my hands working. someone else said, use it or loose it.... true statement. Don't give up!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't know if this will work for you...it did for me. When I knit with metal needles, I had pain in my fingers and thumbs. Since I switched to bamboo, I don't. I don't think it is "all in my head"!!! I plan to soon buy Harmony needles from Knit Picks - I assume the wood will also be therapeutic!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jennyb1 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > horsewoofie said:
> ...


Unfortunately, I'm one of those people who can not take ANY kind of prescription pain medication or I'd never be able to eat again. I do take arthritis medicine and rely on Tylenol Arthritis pain meds.
So far as age....that has nothing to do with arthritis or any other health issue. My daughter is in her late 40's and has had arthritis for 10 yrs. and will soon need both knees replaced. I have a 90 yr old friend that ONLY has an occasional headache. The healthiest person I've known!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Nancy... I viewed a video by Eunny Jang... there is such an advantage to using both methods - continental and throwing!!! I understand it is great when you are knitting a pattern with two colors. I use only continental, and I am afraid to start something that alternates the colors in the row, I would be soooooo confused and would be afraid of messing up!


----------



## pat frey (Feb 23, 2011)

I am dealing with the same problems. I will have to have sergery but I too don't want to be laid up for the duration. I have a small home bus. doing machine emb. and can't afford to be ideal. I used to take advil but now I take alieve and it works for me much better and I don't have to take so many pills. I mostly crochet and find it helps to do sm. projects. I was told to get thing that heats wax and I first heat my hands in hot water then put them in the wax. It realy helps on the bad days.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

BTW, my right thumb has gotten crooked... I attribute it to holding the needle. Left one is crooked also, but not to the same degree as the right!


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

thank you so much for that info!


----------



## Sassy (Apr 14, 2011)

I know the feeling!lol I have bought me 2 of the braces for your hands that have the metal rod in them. I sleep in them and that helps (sometimes I have to remove the rods because my hands hurt so bad) I have Rey nodes, arthritis, and tendentious in my hands but I refuse to quit playing music and crocheting, the only knitting I do is with the looms but that seems to hurt my hands more.


----------



## emjaybeautiful (Apr 14, 2011)

I too have arthritis... knees, thumbs, neck... When I take a knitting break, I use one of those little ice pack things (mine is a green M&M) and hold it for 15 minutes on each thumb. When I was able to walk more, I would do the same for my knees. That seems to help. Also, the warm in the morning that other people have mentioned seems to help too. I will look for a pair of those gloves. You know, I have this strange older lady that looks back at me in the mirror too. Kind of reminds me of my mother... lol


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

As I am writing, I am in a brace trying to avoid surgery for senovial tendonitis.Pain got so bad I ended up at a hand surgeon last week. Almost impossible to do anything without rt thumb when rt handed to say nothing of trying to do any needlework at all. Brace not helping much so far along with hotpacks, coldpacks and massage. Guess my needlework of 57 years is catching up with me. Already had carpal tunnel surgery but that pain was nothing compared to this and painkillers put me in anaphylaxis so... just hoping 2 more weeks in brace will help and surgery can be averted again! Cant do much at all with brace on. Take it off only to do my email and take showers.
It does help to just take a couple of days without any knitting at all to rest and bring down swelling in tendons. Good luck. Nanette


----------



## Latenightmom (Apr 14, 2011)

So, now i don't feel all alone. I've got "it" too and I am approaching the time to consider surgery. The Doc. says if I give up knitting, I could avoid the surgery for a number of years. I don't think he knits....


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I understand. Knitting, crocheting, needlepoint and all other needlework is a big part of my life. I spend a good deal of time doing charity needlework and it makes me feel good to be able to give something to others with the gift I have. People who dont do it, do NOT understand how important it is to us. My terrific husband is really supportive as are my kids and grandkids. I just have to wait and see what happens next. N


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello
I have been on Enbrel for eleven years for arthritis, surgery on both hands for corpral tunnel. T wear a brace on my right hand when knitting. I was taught the continental method,and that is how I have always knitted. T sometines use my hot wax spar for the hands when it gets really bad, most of the time the hand brace is sufficient.


----------



## Sherica (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm only 54 and am already on disbility for extreme arthritis. I'm looking at surgery for my right hip this summer. So far, knock on wood, the only problem with my hands when i knit or crochet is, they seem to fall asleep on me. If i'm working on a lot of stitches on one needle, sometimes i can't even make it to the end of the row and have to stop midstream. That's the only thing i really like about crochet is you can stop at any time without losing stitches! I'm already on Morphine and Oxy's for pain but not willing to give up my needlework yet.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

My regular brace works fine with needlewk but the one the orthopod put me in for 3 weeks is really large and keeps thumb immobile. Almost imp to knit or crochet. Been trying to do a little needlepoint, but really difficult. I just cant do NO needlewk for 3 weeks. When I had the carpal tunnel surgery, I started knitting the day after and orthopod said it was great therapy. Had surgery with local cuz so allergic to medicines, I hate to chance the anesthesia. Good to know I am not alone in this. N


----------



## rdjensen (Apr 9, 2011)

I suffer from neuropathy and so have a combination of pain and strength loss on my hands. I had someone recommend Kollage square needles to me. They are wonderful! I no longer use round needles and am now in the process of collecting the sizes that I use. I used to be able to knit for short 20 - 30 minute sessions. Now I can knit for an hour or two and still not feel like I won't be able to use my hands for a week. If you search for "square knitting needles" on the web you will find them. They're even sold on EBay.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I often wonder who that old lady is in my mirror also! 
I'm going to the doctor today to get my wrists checked for carpal tunnel - the left is worse than the right and I am right handed. I have arthur really bad in my left knee and I am on a medicine called Pennsaid and it might work for your hands. It is a prescription and the insurance coverage I have will no longer pay for it. There is also an ointment and I can't find the container, but it is also prescription. I would suggest you ask your doctor about the meds I mentioned. I do know Pennsaid can be bought in Canada, but it is still very expensive. $160.00 a bottle in the USA. OUCH! But it does the job and before I used it I could barely walk. The insurance would rather pay for a knee replacement than pay for the med to prevent surgery. Go figure that one!   Good luck and I hope you find some relief. Judy in So. Indian


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm going to check that out . Thanks Judy


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

horsewoofie said:


> Anyone besides me have acheing hands from arthritis? I have it in both of my thumbs, along with ongoing mild tendonitis. I'm not ready for surgery until I can't stand the pain. I don't want to be laid up and have to work, care for my pony and knit.


I found a OTC product that has helped me tremendously. I found it at Walgreen's Pharmacy. It's a topical gel called *Cobroxin*. Rub a small amount thoroughly into the achy areas on joints, etc. Be sure to massage it all in. It took a couple days of applications for it to start working, but now I only need it once in a while. It's made from Cobra Venom so make sure it's well massaged in and don't rub your eyes. I usually wash my hands with warm water after I've massaged it in thoroughly. It's kinda pricey, but I've had the same small bottle for about 5 months now. You can get more information on it's website www.cobroxin.com.

I hope this helps.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for the info. I will try anything that might help and avoid another surgery. Nanette


----------



## 2Papsmother (Feb 19, 2011)

I had surgery on both thumbs--one 15 years ago, one ten years ago. Each doctor told me the pain would be gone for about ten years, but I both are lasting longer. I was in a cast for eight weeks each time. For me this has been a success. I have no strength in them, but don't need it for knitting! I find knitting helps with dexterity, so claim it as therapy. Other sites are neck and feet. Hip replacement took care of right hip. I know a lot of people try to avoid surgery, but for me it has been a God send. To each her own.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

When I put the medicine on my knee I wear latex gloves and rinse them off afterwards, so I can use them a few times. Also I wash my hands very good to make sure none of the meds are on my hands, per manufactur directions. I purchase my latex gloves at a store that sells to compaines. (safety glasses, and other items are sold there). I learned about this store when I did a temp job there years ago. I get a box of 100 latex, powdered gloves for around $5.00. I also purchase the gloves I wear for doing dishes and cleaning at the same place. I get a better quality glove and much cheaper than other stores. Judy


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

It's ironic that you would ask the question...and the answers should come today. My joints are all hurting, doc says I have arthritis in every joint in my body. Normally I swim every day or as often as I can, but pool is closed for cleaning this week. I agree heat and an NSAD is great, or just plain tylenol. Keep those hands moving, there are some great hand exercises on the internet, I do them in the shower under the hot water, so it losens my hands up. Then if it's cold in the house, I will wear those lite mini gloves sometimes. Does anyone know if there is a Youtube video for the continental method? I'm thinking I better learn it just in case.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

So happy this has worked for you. I know a lady that is so crippled with arthritis, but she still takes a bus from W. Virginia to So. Indiana to visit her son. It is a very long trip, but she manages. I don't see how she can stand doing this every year. Guess I'm soft and have had a car for to long. Judy


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I learned the continental method 57 years ago from a concentration camp survivor. Until recently, I thought I was the ONLY one who uses it. It is so much faster than the other knitting method. You can research the cont. method on line if you just put it in Google. I saw a video on it a few weeks ago. You are so right about keeping on using your hands and massage under hot water helps the tendons relax also. Nanette


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all,
I just joined the board. I used to needle knit. Now I knit on the knitting looms. I find my arthritic hands don't hurt using them! I had carpal tunnel surgery and it was the easiest surgery I've ever had (and I've had many!). But the arthritis is still there. I also bead using size 14 seed beads. As delgami said, exercising the joints is the best non med thing for the arthritis. Be well and bead well

Angelbeader.


----------



## babydelights (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes I had carpel tunnel in both hands , three steriod injections in both hands never worked ended up ops on both hands , took me longer to knit anbd do things after ,but did you have key hole because it was'nt about when i had my done , so it was cutting job for me , But great afterwards well worth the ops .
Fran


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Fran,
I, too, had the 3 steroid shots first. That was the insurance rule. I had the cut, but even the surgeon can't quite find the scar. It was only about 1/3". This was about 10 years ago. It's still very successful. My therapy after surgery was to wave like a Rose Parade Queen! *smile* I was knitting about a week or so after.

If anyone wants more details, just ask.


----------



## Linsews (Mar 22, 2011)

I have arthritis & fibromyalgia & I have to just work a little at a time. All the before mentioned methods, such as applying heat, flexing, work but the condition is still there. I switch back & forth between crochet, knitting, & knitting with a knitting board & find they all cause pain in one place or another. I really miss being able to sit & do needlework for hours but find it's just no longer possible. :roll: 
I think we just have to accept our limitations to a point but never give up totally! Keep trying & enjoy what you can!


----------



## Linsews (Mar 22, 2011)

I had carpal tunnel surgery & it was very successful. I still have nerve pain from other problems though. I also had 2 cervical fusions 20+ years ago.


----------



## gmasue (Jan 26, 2011)

I have used the old style foam hair curlers for a cushion on handles....toothbrush, etc.....might work for knitting needles and/or crochet hooks.


----------



## porlebeke (Mar 25, 2011)

I responded before that I wear a brace from futuro that I get from the drugstore. I also take 2 Osteo Biflex one twice a day, I also take one Curcumin capsule once a day. I've already had one knee replacement and I have it in my feet, both hips, in my back, in my neck and both hands. I might add that I walk a mile every day and take no otc medicine. If it's really bad and achy I will resort to taking a couple of Advil but that's all I need. Most of the time I'm pain free.


----------



## glassgoddess (Feb 21, 2011)

I know what you mean about the old lady in the mirror. Mine looks just like my mother!


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

On a silly note, wine always helps! But then, maybe that's why I "frog" out sometimes! Hope everyone's hand are good today! I have Dupytren's contracture along the side of my pinky finger and saw hand surgeon yesterday. Surgery is in my near future because it is drawn toward the hand 45 degrees and needs to be repaired before it reaches 60 degrees of contracture. I'm gonna miss my knitting for a little while! Boo!


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello...I'm new too...and have arthritis. Don't knit with steel needles...too cold! Look for bone or plastic ones instead. Lots to buy online...and in England we often find ours in Chartiy shops!
Best wishes!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

glassgoddess said:


> I know what you mean about the old lady in the mirror. Mine looks just like my mother!


My mother's hands are coming out of my sleeves.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

headlemk said:



> glassgoddess said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you mean about the old lady in the mirror. Mine looks just like my mother!
> ...


LOL!!! The older I get the more that old lady in the mirror looks like my mother. And my hands show arthritis in the joints....swelling...and I don't remember my mother's showing that. But I probably didn't notice...after all, they were just Mama's hands!!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I have rheumatoid, mostly in feet and knees, but thumbs also bother me. Crocheting hurts thumbs the most. I take lots of meds including an antinflamatory and remicade infusions. When I have pain in wrists and thumbs I swear by Aspercreme. It does not smell and rubs right in leaving my hands dry enough to knit in about 5 minutes. I also used bamboo circular needles even if I am knitting back and forth because I don't have to grip the needle with extra pressure to keep it from slipping out. Bamboo really helps greatly.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Horsewoofie, I'm so jealous that you're still riding. I've been having ministrokes that effect my balance and had to stop. I feel close to you, having our two favorite activities in common. Are you surprised to find that so many of us have arthritis? But what would we do without our knitting? Good luck finding some help, all of these posts should include something that will help. I'm looking into some of them myself.


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I REALLY SYMPATHISE WITH YOU. I HAVE DIABETES AND NOROPATHY IN MY HANDS AND THEY TINGLE AND HURT AT ALL TIMES.EVEN IN MY SLEEEP. I WILL NOT GIVE INTO IT. I JUST KEEP KNITTING AND CROCHETING
IT WILL NOT LEAVE SO I DO USE SODIUM NAPROXIN WHICH RELEAVES IT SOME BUT IT WILL NEVER GO AWAY. HAPPY KNITTING


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I REALLY SYMPATHISE WITH YOU. I HAVE DIABETES AND NOROPATHY IN MY HANDS AND THEY TINGLE AND HURT AT ALL TIMES.EVEN IN MY SLEEEP. I WILL NOT GIVE INTO IT. I JUST KEEP KNITTING AND CROCHETING
IT WILL NOT LEAVE SO I DO USE SODIUM NAPROXIN WHICH RELEAVES IT SOME BUT IT WILL NEVER GO AWAY. HAPPY KNITTING


----------



## babydelights (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi 
Yes I was the same about two weeks after op I was back to normal , mine was about 15yrs ago the first one and the second was 2yrs ago by scars are one and half inch long and i had 8 stitches in both , I now have cotrolled injections in my hands for ostio arthritus , it drives me mad when i can't get my knitting done and costs me money as i sell it on ebay , i do also knit for the hospital tiny babys . well take care 
Fran


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2011)

I too have arthur in my fingers. Funny no one mentioned golden raisins and gin. I guess it's an old time remedy. My neighbor swears by it. I started taking them and it seemed to help. But I knew it worked for me when I forgot to take them for over a week and my fingers really began to pain again. Once back on the raisins I was comnfortable again. You soak golden raisin in a jar of gin for several weeks, then begin taking 9 raisins a day - just the raisins. If you think I'm crazy Google - raisins and gin for arthirtis - and you'll be surprised at how much is written about it. Has anyone else heard about that?


----------



## CalGal (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here, because of the subject I decided to jump in.

I too have arthritis in my fingers. A few years ago they became extremely painful when I was making afghans. I went to a hand specialist and was diagnosed with "basal joint" arthritis, which had affected my right thumb and index finger.I had surgery, and am now back knitting, this time for charity. While my hands still get stiff.....a hot wax dip ( Hometics) does help. You can get one at Bed Bath and Beyond and that works wonders. Good luck to all. You need to go to the right kind of doc......a hand specialist.


----------



## kateon (Jan 31, 2011)

My arthritis is helped by something called "Jogging In A Jug." It's white grape juice, apple juice and cider vinegar combined, drinking 2 oz each day. Mix 8 oz of the two juices and 4 oz of the cider vinegar. Takes a week or so before it's totally effective, but it sure helps me and it's all natural stuff. Worth a try.


----------



## 2Papsmother (Feb 19, 2011)

This is certainly a popular subject! Most comments since I've been a part of this site. (Feb.) Love the comments about seeing "your mother in the mirror." Guess I see a combination of both parents. The trick to keep going seems to be not to do too much at once along with all the other ideas. Hard to adapt to "I can't do what I used to" way of life. Makes me feel like a wimp, although I certainly wouldn't feel that way about someone else. Typical of women--so hard on ourselves!


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I didn't read all of the posts so I don't know if anyone mentioned this yet.
I have Fibromyalgia and Tendonitis in my right wrist. I do several crafts that require the use of my hands, silversmithing, wire worked jewelry, glass bead making, polymer clay sculpture, sewing and now knitting. All of which cause my hands to ache. My doctor suggested Aspercreme so I tried it and it didn't really help me. Then a friend suggested I try something called Arnicare. I tried it, not really expecting any better results than the Aspercreme, but I was surprised. It does give some relief and worked better for me than the Aspercreme. It's odorless, dries fast and doesn't leave your hands feeling oily.

I'm not sure where you can buy it locally. I just order it off of Amazon.com


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

It's very obvious from this post that the women of our generation have worked and used their hands throughout their lives. My "arthur" comes and goes so good times and bad times. . . I use the support gloves often and have used natural medications like hyaleuronic acid and micro-lactin (swansonvitamins.com). As an IBS person, I'm very careful about aspirin meds. . . I can and do use Alleve occasionally. I think exercise is the best. . . just keep going. I use the computer daily on and off my job, play the piano, direct and play handbells, sew, quilt, and knit so my hands are seldom idle. I have an amazing role model in my 86 year old mother who does lots of the things I've just mentioned as well as keep house for herself. . . lives alone and likes it that way !!!!!!!! jj


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...I think of the old lady in the mirror as my buddy! I too have arthritis in both hands and have also had 3 surgeries on each hand. I find wearing some type of theraputic glove helps a good bit; even sleep in them sometimes. I got mine at JoAnn's in the quilting department and the fingers come up over the knuckles and first joint. They also have some that are completely fingerless. An earlier post gave a site for exercises to do with your hands prior and during knitting. I see if I can find it and post it again. I tried them and they helped some too.



horsewoofie said:


> I'm new to the forum, so this topic may have been bantered around before...
> Anyone besides me have acheing hands from arthritis? I have it in both of my thumbs, along with ongoing mild tendonitis. I'm not ready for surgery until I can't stand the pain. I don't want to be laid up and have to work, care for my pony and knit.
> Besides taking a lot of advil, how's everyone dealing with the aches and pains? I find knitting with larger needles (size 8 +) helps so I'm not cramping my hands.
> I look in the mirror and wonder who the old lady looking back at me is!


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Sodium Naproxyn works on the arthritis in my sacrum!


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

Karen, I hope with those big afghans that you are using circular needles so the work can rest in your lap rather than having the weight on your hands.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I joined recently and everyone is very friendly & helpful. Nanette


----------



## carleen44 (Apr 3, 2011)

HI AM IN THE SAME BOAT BUT KEEP KNITTING AND LOTS FOR CHURCH BAZZAR. JUST REST MY HAND AT THE SIDE OF MY CHAIR BUT KEEP KNITTING TO STAY ABLE TO MOVE THE FINGERS. I TAKE TYNOLE(SP) GOOD LUCK IN THE GOLDEN YEARS. CARLEEN


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

I also have arthritis, mostly in my hands and feet, as well as fibromyalgia. Using larger needles helps prevent cramping, and I've found that stretching and massaging the hands before (like a warm up for athletes!) and after a session of knitting. Sometimes I knit as we watch a movie, then realize my hands are sore from more than an hour of knitting, so I started setting a small timer to remind me to stop and stretch and/or rest. Carpal tunnel is really a repetitive stress injury and can exist without arthritis, or if you're really unlucky, you can have both. My husband had surgery from carpal tunnel and it was very successful, but is less so for people with arthritis as well. If you suspect you have carpal tunnel it really is important to cut back on knitting, crocheting and using the computer until you've gotten a diagnosis and know one way or another. Repeating activities that caused the overuse will just make it worse. I'd like to try the support glove, but wan't find one in my size. The drugstore doesn't seem to have anything except medium, which is too big for me. And for pain. I've gotten a lot of relief from curcumin and boswellia serrata. For the first month, take 1000mg. of curcumin and 250mg of boswellia three times a day. Then taper off to whatever dose keeps your pain under control. Between the fibro and the athritis I was taking pain meds several times and day, every day and I was getting worried about what it would do to my liver. The curcumin and boswellia have given me significant relief and I have sometimes gone a day or three without prescription pain meds. It's worth a try and I second the recommendation made by another member to check out Swanson's vitiamins. Prices are really reasonable and delivery is quick. My last name's now Swanson, so this is not a pitch! Also, topical remedy that has helped me some is arnica gel. Got it at GNC.


----------



## soozyb (Feb 21, 2011)

It's sad to see so many of us with arthritis. I have rheumatoid arthritis in my wrists and due to cancer treatments last year I had to stop that medication that helped stop the spread and now I not only have it in my wrists, but shoulders, knee and feet! Awful stuff. I find heat does help and like one lady said, she does knitting for awhile and then gardening and then... I know the pain and I know how you feel about your pony, my ponies are dogs now though and if I couldn't take them out or if I had to stop knitting/crocheting altogether, just shoot me now. Remember to stretch out your hands and do the knitting and beaders stretches. That really feels good and may help also.
Good luck and keep on knitting.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome carleen 44 to the forum. You will love all the expert information and pictures. Whoo Pig! Arkansas!


----------



## janhil38 (Apr 6, 2011)

My chiopractor uses a laser treatment on my hands when they get bad, it really helps. I don't know how it works but it has 2 red lights that cross each other. The treatmnets usually last for quite a while. I knit a lot but hardly ever all day unless there is something I need to get done fast. I do knit most of the evenings. Crocheting does bother me more.


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE QUICK RESPONSE. I KNOW WE ALL HAVE MANY THINGS IN COMMEN SO ITS NICE TO HEAR EVERONE'S POINT OF VIEW.I ALSO HAVE FIBROMYALGIA AND ITS ANOTHER BIG PAIN.THANKS FOR THE INPUT AND HAVE A GREAT DAY SANDI67


----------



## andreality (Mar 28, 2011)

Me too!! I take Celebrex, and have for 6 years. Nothing you can do will alleviate the pain if you knit for more than a couple hours at a time. Helps to knit in shifts. Bamboo or wood needles. Larger sizes are easier to hold, so try not to make small tiny articles with fingering yarn too often. Crocheting is hard on one hand, so I switched to knitting, it divides the workload between the hands. Thumbs are the hardest hit, no matter. All the suggestions are good! Prayer helps too, if you are doing work for others, the Lord will help you!


----------



## zoya1148 (Mar 26, 2011)

i'm 62 and my hands are both crippled. i knit better with size 17 and 19 needles. try taking danish rose hips or other supplements; taking to much medicine leads to stomach bleeds. take care.


----------



## lindade (Feb 25, 2011)

I wear a nylon/spandex fingerless glove from a hobby/quilting shop. Working 30 minutes, stopping and stretching the fingers help. Using circuler needles helps the wrist. Thinking positive 'Love to knit' thoughts. This is how I manage...Have a great day!


----------



## marskritters (Mar 11, 2011)

I am knitting on round needles and using shorter needles when I have to use straight ones, that seems to help. I also knit for less time than I used to, now I knit for a while then do something else and then knit when my hands uncramp. I love knitting so much, I won't give it up!


----------



## SDM (Mar 18, 2011)

I was sorry, but comforted at the same time to read about all the knitters having pain in their hands and some of their suggestions. As of late I have had terrible pain in my wrists/hands as well. I am currently not working and knitting is helping me feel like I am accomplishing something so I really don't want to give it up. I am going to try all the suggestions people have made and keep my fingers crossed if I can : )


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Another OTC is called Move Free, which also contains Glucosamine Chondroitin. 

Would like to remind you ladies to always take those pain relievers with food. 

Glucosamine and Chondroitin are dietary supplements for joints, and are not vitamins. They are considered the building blocks of cartilage. (NO scientific proof available)


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

It' amazing that so many have arthritis. I, too have it in my fingers. I noticed the pain eases up after I play the piano for about 30 minutes. It hurts when I bump into the keys but afterwards, I'm pain-free for awhile. But, my finger joints are enlarged and getting out of joint...just like my mother's. So far, knitting is no problem,but I'm getting more clumsy and will probably have to quit, eventually just as my mother had to.


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

For everyone, I take placquenil for my rheumatoid arthritis in the hands. If it works for you it slows down or stops the deforming of the joints in the fingers. To look at my hands there's very little evidence that there is arthritis there. My doctor said there are other meds as well which will slow or stop the progression. JMHO


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Horsewoofie.....I, too am arthritic, and take ibuprophen. For me, circular bamboo needles seem to be much easier on me than straight needle work. Forefingers, middle fingers, wrists, elbows, and thumbs are my main (sorry I just can't say 'complaints') issues. Sometimes are worse than others, but my DR has not mentioned, and I'm not interested in surgery, unless things become unbearable.....til then.....knit on!


----------



## JoyL (Mar 19, 2011)

Well I have arthritis too. Also had surgery on my thumb joints (both hands) Am so glad that I did. Has really helped with managing the pain. Have it in my fingers also. I found fingerless gloves called Handeze and really do help. Found them at the quilt shop. Good luck and keep on knitting. Heat really helps also
JoyL


----------



## babydelights (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi 
I was told by my doctor at the hospital that if i had op on my hand's I would never knit again , he was on about plastic joints is this what you had . 
Fran


----------



## babydelights (Mar 19, 2011)

my doctor won't give me Ibrufon any more as i am over 60 and he said it can damage liver and kidneys at my age , if you are my age please look into this .


----------



## pati (Feb 4, 2011)

I have RA and had to give up knitting and crocheting for several years until my doctor got it under control. I had a shot in my thumb--feels as bad as it sounds, but it really helped. I also use Voltaren Gel --a prescription from the RA doctor, when it gets really bad. I have also found that I need to make things in pieces instead of using circular needles because of the number of stitches, the weight, and the same movement makes it hurt more. Good luck with your arthritis. Pati


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

I use compression gloves, they help ALOT.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=compression+gloves&hl=en&biw=1280&bih=589&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=15683360213231955292&sa=X&ei=5HGnTbrZF5TqgQfN2OnzBQ&ved=0CFQQ8wIwAQ#


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

My heart goes oout to all of you. I too, have artritis, in my hands wrists and in my shoulder cause of my shoulderbone being broken out of it, can't be put back in. I also have it in my both knees the right one is the worst one. I have to use a walker and at home I use my power chair. My lower back has it too I was in a car accident when I was 18 and I was knocked out and after they took us all to the hospital to be check out. Mine didn't appear till hours later. So now from that accident I have this arthritis and can't stand or walk for very long. My walker has a weat on it, when I go to the doctors or other appointments and church I use it all the time. even at home to go to the bathroom. So I know how it is and I feel for all of you. May God 
Bless each of you and ease or take away the pain. Take care everyone remember God does hlep he has with me. Happy knitting, I love it too.
Carolyn


----------



## Swede (Mar 29, 2011)

May I join this club. I am a continental knitter. I automatically knit this way as I was a crocheter first. My best hint is to keep on keeping on. I go to water aerobics and do hand exercises under water. Really helps. Medications are only temporary. The craft itself is the best, believe it or not. Arthur will not move out.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Find a good occupational therapist and have them do an evaluation. You'll have to have a doctor's order for a therapist to do the evaluation. Sometimes there are things that can be done without surgery.
I wear a custom-made splint on my left hand for tendonitis and I can knit wearing it. A lot of the time I can't knit without it. I was unable to use my hand for crafts for about 4 years because of the tendonitis and the splint is all that made it possible to resume knitting.
Someone on the forum said she had been given a series of exercises that may be helping. My suggestion is that if whatever you try hurts, stop before you injure your hands and do try to see an occupational therapist.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

The thing that helped me the most is MSM. My fingers were curling under. It is sulfur and is certainly worth a try. It is cheap and I take 2,000 mg a day. I also take Osteo-Bi Flex (none of the others work), but that has helped my knees the most. Better than prescription drugs that have tons of side effects. Celebrex was taken off the market and now is back on again - it was killing people.


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

I also have arthritis in my knuckles. I find knitting helpful to keep them moving. I also take Glucosimine (Osteo Bi-Flex} It helps, yes the pills are large but that is ok. I guess all we can do is keep knitting. Maw


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

I have had problems with my legs and feet lately and when my aesthetician heard that she made me a wax dip. (She placed a couple of ladles of the warm wax in a plastic bag had me put my feet in them (one for each foot)and gently pressed the was around the feet and ankles. What a great feeling. When the wax cooled she wiped the wax off inside the bag so there was no mess. (This is not like the wax used for removing hair it is a very soft pliable substance) I am wondering if this is the same as what some of you ladies are using and if so where can it be purchased.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm just curious, as I live by myself, but when you had your carpel tunnel surgery how did you put on a bra or tie your shoestrings?  I can get sandles if I need to, but I haven't quite figured out the bra, unless I purchase some sort of sport bra. Right now I don't need the surgery, but a person never knows. Isn't it odd how you depend on a part of your body and when it doesn't function how you need to think up new ways to do things? Hope you are doing ok by now. Judy


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

i bought my wax bath at walmart in the cosmetic section ... it was designed for manicures and is a bit too small for my feet but i have dipped toes and then heels, one after the other....when you own your own machine, you don't have to put on the bags as whatever comes off in the wax is your own.... I replace my wax every couple of months after doing at least one mani/pedi a week....sometimes i do it just because it feels good, but it's also the best way to take off all the cuticle and nail problems that snag our knitting and crocheting....

also, try the capacin cream....it is over the counter, has a natural element in it (chili peppers) that warms the skin and seems to seep into the joints...it can be very soothing and is just used as a topical....deemail, carpal tunnel, 4 broken fingers (2 accidents), broken wrist, 2 thumb repair surgeries, and just plain getting old....


----------



## grandpeg (Mar 13, 2011)

I also have severe arthritis in several areas, especially at the base of my thumbs. Glucosamine/chondroitin help but I finally got a referral from my Dr to a specialist who gave me cortisone shots in both hands. That was nearly a year ago and my hands are still much better.
Grandpeg


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> I'm just curious, as I live by myself, but when you had your carpel tunnel surgery how did you put on a bra or tie your shoestrings?  I can get sandles if I need to, but I haven't quite figured out the bra, unless I purchase some sort of sport bra. Right now I don't need the surgery, but a person never knows. Isn't it odd how you depend on a part of your body and when it doesn't function how you need to think up new ways to do things? Hope you are doing ok by now. Judy


When I had my hand surgeries (3 on each) I wore the sleep bras and ones tht fastened in front. Not much support but better than nothing if I had to leave the house.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

I love knitting, i have had both hands done for carpal T. so i changed how i do and what i do. it takes a while to get back to where your sorta were. i change up hobbies, i garden some, i paint, watercolors now. i also love to work cross word puzzles, i always am either knitting or working a crossw. while i watch tv. both relaxes me. the elastic fingerless gloves help. you'll figure it out. can't keep a good crafter down.


----------



## Angela R (Feb 3, 2011)

Sounds familiar to me!


----------



## Lorraine2 (Feb 3, 2011)

awww, there are many of us in the same boat. What kind of arthritis?


----------



## andi pandi (Feb 5, 2011)

i knit small things like socks. large needles are too heavy as are the knitting projects.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I had a frozen shoulder several years ago and I would fasten my bra in front, twist it around and put my arms in it.


----------



## thirwoodnana (Mar 11, 2011)

I have both rhuematoid and osteo arthritus in both hands.I use those futuro gloves also.If you have those isotoner gloves you can cut the fingers off and they are just like futuro gloves.I also can only knit for an hour at the most and then I read or do something else and come back later.The exercise is good for the hands and seems to limber them up.I also switch back and forth with the continental and english style of knitting.My hands are deformed and my fingers are no longer straight,they go sideways.Sometimes the hands swell and when the swelling goes down they are all wrinkled .I hate it.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello, Tamarque,
I, too, suffer with OA. But, I often wonder if there is more going on, too. My doctor doesn't seem to suggest much. Since I have a history of blood clots, surgery is a last resort, if at all. I am on a regimen of Tylenol, Omega 3's. Tried the Glucosamine and condroitin; but gave that up several years ago.Though the pain is pretty much everywhere, the worst is knees and back as I am not able to stand or walk for more than a couple of minutes at a time. You said you have some expertise, so not sure if you have some advice. I never heard of the laser treatments. 
Thanks.
Sue
Gloucester, MA


----------



## Sherica (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not happy to say we all suffer from this horrible arthritis, but it feels good just to know that you're not alone out there in the world. When i was visiting my Doctor last week to beg for another condisone shot in my right hip, she informed me that because the last only lasted 6 weeks, that i was beyond any more shots. So I said, great, so by the time i'm 60 i'll probably be completed crippled. She's replies, no, you'll just be a bionic women with all your arthritic joints being replaced. Hmmm, is that a good thing or not? LOL


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow aren't we all a mess. I like baby and sport yarn the most because the worsted makes my hands hurt sooner. 

Although I'm a mess, my poor niece has osteo, rheumatoid and psoriac arthritis (a rare one generating from psoriasis). She is young and needs shots just to get out of bed.

The hospitals count on my baby hats so much that I told my friend I will have to live forever.


----------



## andreality (Mar 28, 2011)

Good for you! Keep on, keepin' on!!


----------



## horsewoofie (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! Here I thought I was ache-ing alone. Now I have all you wonderful people encouraging and helping each other and me! You are all great!
Just to add to my original post: Since I taught myself to knit, I knit kind of weird but that may make knitting easier. I prop my right needle upright on my lap and knit onto it. Knitting for 1/2 hour at a time helps too. Lots of breaks. Since I work two jobs, six days a week, I only have time to knit in the evenings.
Thanks for all the suggestions: Glucosomine, MSM, etc only worked on one of my horses and not me. I love the raisin and gin idea, but I'd drink the gin first before the raisins could ever plop into the glass. Injections didn't help. I'll definitely try the hot wax treatment. I have seed gloves that I heat in the microwave and that helps. Use them on my jaw to relax my TMJ too. I'm just getting over a bout of diverticulitis so have cut down the amount of Advil I was taking. Aleve just doesn't work as well.
Turning 60 has been the pits, but the alternative is worse! And wouldn't you know it, my hubby doesn't have any aches or pains and he's great at opening jars.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

I haven't had time to read all the posts above, but here in Australia emu oil products (creams and sprays) are readily available from health food shops and some pharmacies. Things like Pain Away (used by Aussie Rules footballers) are really helpful for aching fingers/thumbs and I've used it on and off as needed over the last couple of years of "heavy" knitting. Cheers, Althea


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

know the feeling I have changed to circular bamboo needles and find my hands don't ache as much


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I have had a shot of cortisone, which worked for a month. I read that these shots weaken the bone, resulting in the likelihood of fractures or weakness. I did not have another. I slather Chinese oil (a little hot) available in most large cities at Chinese supply stores, and put on a latex fingerless glove (Walgreen's, Rite-Aid, CVS) and this helps. Plus aspirin/ibuprophen. 
I am 68; the warm weather in Florida helps, I believe.
Forest


----------



## lindade (Feb 25, 2011)

pati said:


> I have RA and had to give up knitting and crocheting for several years until my doctor got it under control. I had a shot in my thumb--feels as bad as it sounds, but it really helped. I also use Voltaren Gel --a prescription from the RA doctor, when it gets really bad. I have also found that I need to make things in pieces instead of using circular needles because of the number of stitches, the weight, and the same movement makes it hurt more. Good luck with your arthritis. Pati


Circular needles are not only for large items. I use them from 30 sts to 300+ For me it is the differance of the weight distribution and angle I hold the needles.. We all have differant ways to help our own problem and I hope you find your way 
:wink:


----------



## babydelights (Mar 19, 2011)

sorry thats a hard one as i had my husband to help me , but if not i would have just not wore a bra till my hand was better its only a few days , and i did'nt feel like going out with all my bandages on anyway , i DID MANAGE TO DO MOST THINGS WITH ONE HAND .


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

gmasue said:


> I have used the old style foam hair curlers for a cushion on handles....toothbrush, etc.....might work for knitting needles and/or crochet hooks.


Hi gmasue,
Great idea regarding the old style foam hair curlers. I am going to try that for my toothbrush.

Love Jenny xxxx  :thumbup:


----------



## babydelights (Mar 19, 2011)

be careful with ibuprophen as my doctor said after the age of 60yrs it can damage your kidneys and liver if you take alot of them .


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

PamieSue1 said:


> On a silly note, wine always helps! But then, maybe that's why I "frog" out sometimes! Hope everyone's hand are good today! I have Dupytren's contracture along the side of my pinky finger and saw hand surgeon yesterday. Surgery is in my near future because it is drawn toward the hand 45 degrees and needs to be repaired before it reaches 60 degrees of contracture. I'm gonna miss my knitting for a little while! Boo!


Hi PamieSue1,
I agree with you that a glass (or 2, or ....) of wine does help. Only problems with having the wine, is that I wouldn't be able to drive if I am drinking alcohol, and I need a clear head to follow patterns etc. Not as smart as most on this forum with knitting. Oh, and I guess if we drink too much, that will cause other problems. Might just go and make myself a nice HOT cup of tea. At least the heat from the cup feels good on my hands. lol

Take care, love Jenny xxxx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Obviously, everyone here is devoted to knitting/crocheting. Just proves you can't keep a good crafter down!! There's a line in a hymn..."Help won't help tomorrow if you give up today"!! That is so encouraging. Perhaps there'll be a cure or permanent treatment for arthritis in our lifetime!! In the meantime, like someone else said...we'll just keep on keeping on.
Hugs to all!
June


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks if I need to I will look for them. The doctor thinks my pain is in the muscle of the arm and I start therapy today. Wow getting old isn't much fun it it?  Judy


----------



## JoyL (Mar 19, 2011)

No, the doctor took tendens out of my arm and put then between the bones that were rubbing together. This was my lower thumb joint. I was knitting 3 months later and am so glad that I had it done
JoyL


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

I too have arthur in my fingers. They are worse when there is a change of weather. I do take aleve to help. I guess knitting is good therapy and I so knit every chance I get. Let's all just keep knitting. Maw


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Carleen, with all my surgeries and pains, I tell my kids that it is not "the Golden Years" but the "Rusty Years". The old saying that growing old is NOT for the weak is really true but the alternative would not allow me to see my grandchildren or a gorgeous spring or autumn day. Just keep on knitting! Nanette


----------



## bearhugs (Apr 15, 2011)

Washing your dishes in as hot water as can be tolerated is an inexpensive treatment. Use lotion and wear your stretch gloves. Works for me.


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

Some in my knitting group say that wearing a magnetic bracelet helps. It doesn't for me, but I have arthritis AND fibromyalgia. Surgery worked for my right hand (my left isn't bad enough yet). Try all these ideas & see what works for you. Continental style is a good idea, but you're already continental. I used to knit more, but now I spend more time on the computer reading all these great messages & ideas here. :-D


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Judy,

I have my hubby with me so it wasn't a problem until he went to work leaving me sleeping and I had an appointment later in the morning. I hooked it in the front and twisted it around. That's the way I did it after each mastectony too. As for shoes, I got out my velcro closure shoes. Be well bead well. ari


kittykatzmom said:


> I'm just curious, as I live by myself, but when you had your carpel tunnel surgery how did you put on a bra or tie your shoestrings?  I can get sandles if I need to, but I haven't quite figured out the bra, unless I purchase some sort of sport bra. Right now I don't need the surgery, but a person never knows. Isn't it odd how you depend on a part of your body and when it doesn't function how you need to think up new ways to do things? Hope you are doing ok by now. Judy


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry for the typos!


Angelbeader said:


> Hi Judy,
> 
> I have my hubby with me so it wasn't a problem until he went to work leaving me sleeping and I had an appointment later in the morning. I hooked it in the front and twisted it around. That's the way I did it after each mastectony too. As for shoes, I got out my velcro closure shoes. Be well bead well. ari
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sherica said:


> I'm not happy to say we all suffer from this horrible arthritis, but it feels good just to know that you're not alone out there in the world. When i was visiting my Doctor last week to beg for another condisone shot in my right hip, she informed me that because the last only lasted 6 weeks, that i was beyond any more shots. So I said, great, so by the time i'm 60 i'll probably be completed crippled. She's replies, no, you'll just be a bionic women with all your arthritic joints being replaced. Hmmm, is that a good thing or not? LOL


Being Bionic is not bad; I had both knees replaced at age 49 (very young for such I was told) and now less than 10 years later also have both hips replaced. It sure beats being in a wheel chair. My hubby and I joke that when I die, if he survives me he will cremate me but keep the "joints" to use as candle holders~! LOL


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

horsewoofie said:


> I'm new to the forum, so this topic may have been bantered around before...
> Anyone besides me have acheing hands from arthritis? I have it in both of my thumbs, along with ongoing mild tendonitis. I'm not ready for surgery until I can't stand the pain. I don't want to be laid up and have to work, care for my pony and knit.
> Besides taking a lot of advil, how's everyone dealing with the aches and pains? I find knitting with larger needles (size 8 +) helps so I'm not cramping my hands.
> I look in the mirror and wonder who the old lady looking back at me is!


I know how you feel - pain seems to get worse when it is damp or raining, especially in the spine.
Dr. said, use it or loose it and take pain meds.
Still functioning O.K. 
Hope you can make it every day, despite the pain.
Wish you the best!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

when i had my hands done, dr. recommended i do both at same time. i don't regret it. you have use of your fingers. its just me and husband, and i made it fine. i don't regret doing both, got them done and got over it all the same time. what a relief to be done with the numb fingers, and pain. now i take care about how i do things, i don't want to repeat. i recommend finding a specialist in micro hand surgury. i was impatient to get back to my hobbies and it seemed after i did my therapy i improved quickly.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

i don't have arthritus, (yet), but i have carpel tunnel and achey hands, but i discovered a way so i can knit alot longer at once doing it this way, i hope it works for you too. i keep my fingers near the tip of both needles, (each hand with fingers at the tipeach needle), i take my left fingers and just swing the yarn on the left needle, keep the yarn hanging, don't hold the yarn up like most knitters do, knit it, and knit thru with right fingers on right hand needle. on you -tube, i saw a lady who speed knits: go to you-tube and type in search speed knitting and different videos come up. notice how the lady who speed knits is doing what i just said to do. she is keeping her fingers at the tips of her needles and the yarn just hangs. i just pick the yarn and swing over and knit. i don't speed knit, i'm just glad i could do it this way and knit longer. this is probably the less achiest way to do this. it works with me in spite of my carpel tunnel.


----------



## kathea (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi I to have RA and the only thing I do is accupunture once a month with a wonderful accupunturist Dr. Lui out near where I live. She takes away all the pain and it lasts about a month. If I knit alot sometimes I use the aspercream and heat. I take no medicine for the RA.


----------



## Nancy FP (Apr 13, 2011)

I was the first to reply to this question and have gone back several times to catch up on what other folks use. It's great to know I'm not alone, and will definitely use some of the ideas I got from reading all the replies. Thank you, everyone, for your ideas and support. Keep on keeping on!


----------



## Nanabee26 (Mar 23, 2011)

Boy, do I understand! I just turned 62 and can't figure out why my mind feels so young and my body so old!  

Anyway, I think you are getting good advice from all sources. I just had shoulder surgery so have had to shorten my knitting time from several hours to just an hour or so at a time. I take Advil several times a day. I also switch styles from Continental to English knitting and I almost always use circular needles which takes a lot of project weight off my hands.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Babydelights.....I am over 60 as well....Please know...I mean no disrespect to anyone...I know what pain is. My Dr would have me in a wheelchair. I have cervical disc disease from my C5 down, my knees are gone, hips too...This is according to medical people. I have a sports medicene Dr, an MD and a rheumatologist....all so happy to give me tons of drugs. Today, I am in charge of my health care. I am happy doing what I want. I am not debilitated. I pray and am prayed for LOTS, and this is how I manage+2 ibuprophen a day.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dollie, I totally support your personal responsibility and taking charge of your health. Our goal has to be healing and cure, not paliation. I have struggled with arthritis for some time but generally pay it little mind. I have done a few holistic protocols and work with diet. I am walking today when I was flat on my back a few years ago. My thumbs which began to act up years ago, give me virtually no problem today despite some bone change in one thumb. I never use pain killers or any drug for that matter. I stay away from everything that is toxic--meaning medical industry drugs. 

I don't see you being disrespectful, just sharing what has helped you in a big way.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Babydelights.....I am over 60 as well....Please know...I mean no disrespect to anyone...I know what pain is. My Dr would have me in a wheelchair. I have cervical disc disease from my C5 down, my knees are gone, hips too...This is according to medical people. I have a sports medicene Dr, an MD and a rheumatologist....all so happy to give me tons of drugs. Today, I am in charge of my health care. I am happy doing what I want. I am not debilitated. I pray and am prayed for LOTS, and this is how I manage+2 ibuprophen a day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Babydelights.....I am over 60 as well....Please know...I mean no disrespect to anyone...I know what pain is. My Dr would have me in a wheelchair. I have cervical disc disease from my C5 down, my knees are gone, hips too...This is according to medical people. I have a sports medicene Dr, an MD and a rheumatologist....all so happy to give me tons of drugs. Today, I am in charge of my health care. I am happy doing what I want. I am not debilitated. I pray and am prayed for LOTS, and this is how I manage+2 ibuprophen a day.


Well, DollieD, I AM in a wheelchair after several failed back surgeries that disfigured my back so badly that I can't straighten up/ I thank God every day that I was able to get my power chair. I take no drugs but I know what you mean about drs. that are willing to make addicts of you by giving you all the drugs you want! I've only taken Tylenol for arthritis for several years. June


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jknappva--so sorry for your health problems. In this country 1:3 people have arthritis. The tragedy is that it is a man made disease and can easily be avoided or handled easily, particularly in its early stages. It is the greed of the medical industry that will not deal with prevention or cure. Unfortunately, people such as yourself become their victim. 
I am happy to know you at least have acquired mechanical mobility.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

bearhugs said:


> Washing your dishes in as hot water as can be tolerated is an inexpensive treatment. Use lotion and wear your stretch gloves. Works for me.


Hi bearhugs,
This is my second attempt to reply to your post, the first one disappeared before I could finish it. Maybe I was taking too long to type it out. lol
I agree with you regarding washing your dishes in the hot water. I have to wear gloves when washing-up as the water dries my hands out and makes my nails too soft. I wear Ansell Super Gloves, which are made of, and I quote "super tough neoprene coating with cotton lining which is soft on the hands and provides moisture absorbancy and comfort". I love the 'healing feeling' of the hot water through the gloves. My main problem is actually being able to hold the dishes etc, without dropping them in the water as I am washing them, as I do not have much strength in my hands anymore and painful.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi, I have arthritis too for many years, there is a doctor in Edmonton Alberta, who operated on both of my hands because I wear out the joint above the thumb, he takes a tendon out of my wrist & puts it around that joint.
Had the first hand done about 19 years ago, its asking to be done again, as this past year is getting really bad again.
But you do have to wear a cast for about 2 months!!


----------



## gmasandie (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi I have RA and know what your mean about sore hands and fingers. I can only knit for about a half hour and that's it. I won't give it up unless I have to because I love to knit. I don't do big projects any more, they just take too long. Hope you can continue to knit for a long long time.


----------



## deekim (Mar 7, 2011)

I have arthritis in both hands, thumbs which are bone on bone at the base. also in my lower back whis is the worst because at times I can't even straighten up. Can't sleep on my back either. Knitting really helps my hands to keep them limber. but can only knit for about an hour at a time. My husband has RA, and we just joke about both of us not being able to move at times.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Dearest June, How my heart goes out to you! It is the grace of God that I do what I do daily. I have a daughter who teaches Yoga. You would be amazed at the relief I get from exercises she has 'prescribed' for me. Her heart is with her Parkinson's groups. She has three groups, and totally loves each of these dear folks. She is a great encourager to me. We all need lots of support. Keep rollin'!


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes those arthritis "brothers" are hard on so many of us, but I know I feel blessed that I can do what I do, as there is always someone worse.
My husband got thrown of a truck working for the village, & broke his shoulder in 3 places & his arm so close to the shoulder, & when it healed the blood vessels didn't connect, so he had a Dr. make him a steel bone & the ball at the top, there are lots of things he can't do, but we work together, because he needed to fix the motor on the celing fan, he can't get his arm up but I can be beside him & hold it up for him,,. as he can use his hand & fingers
We ring the bells at the airport between us I have a replaced knee & a plate & four screws in my right foot, from three surgeries., but we still have a garden & a large lot that takes lots of work, if it gets too much we just hire someone. Life is what you make it, but we both do have to rely on pain meds too.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

we all do what we have to do, to make this wonderful thing called life go round. DollieD, Jennyxxxx & Sistertwo, you inspire me. Life is to short, no time for pity parties huh?
Bless all of you, who find a way to keep on keepen on.


----------



## Katie Largent (Apr 7, 2011)

I avoid cotton yarns, as they are stiff and harder to use than other types of yarns. Softer, fluffier yarns are easier on my hands. Also I do better with thinner yarn and smaller needles, rather than very bulky yarn and big needles. 

Maybe large doses of alcohol or pain medications -- but those mix up your mind, and you need a clear mind to knit properly! (Kidding about alcohol and pain meds ...)


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I, too, have arthritis and my fingers have become very crooked and painful, especially the little finger on my right hand and thumbs. I find that switching back and forth between knitting the continental method and the thrower method helps me. Whenever I am knitting a simple pattern I use the continental method and it does offer relief. There are exercises one can also do for the hands that give some relief as well. The best thing is to not try to knit for hours. Stop about every half hour and do something else to give the hands a rest from the repeated positions while knitting. Keeping the aching fingers in one position (except for resting them!) for any length of time just exacerbates the problem.


----------



## Marianne33322 (Feb 25, 2011)

I am in the same boat as the rest of you with the arthritis in my hands(5 surgeries later) and back(lots of burned nerves.) 
Hobby Lobby sells a thing that the chrochet hoots fit into. It is a 2 piece thingy. What you end up with is a small ball at the end of the chrochet hook. I think I paid about $6.00 for it. Walmart also has a kit for chrochet hooks. That one didn't work for me This is the only way I can chrochet. Knitting the continental way is the only way I can knit the baby hats I knit. If I don't have knitting or chrochet in my hands I am not a happy camper--ask my husband


----------



## bearhugs (Apr 15, 2011)

What is a wrist wand? Are they available otc or are they a RX item? Anyone have patterns for the various use (arm, shoulders, knee, back, etc) wheat bags? How do you store them so bugs and rodents don't make a meal of them? Sit and Be Fit (Program out of Spokane, Washington) and viewed on the public tv channels has some excellent hand, finger and wrist exercises. My ortho had me use her exercises during cast and post recovery. Do be careful with the (otc drugs and some RX drugs). Can be hard on the digestive tract. Popped them for migraines for years. Now I am a regular at the Digestive Health Clinic) for stomach ulcers and bleeding. I keep telling my doctor I want his wife to know that we are seeing each other so often. LOL. Bearhugs.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi, DollieD. I thank God everyday for how good he's been to me. I may only be able to walk for very short distances but I see so many friends who are worse than I am. I have a friend who's 95 who hasn't been able to walk or crochet for years because of a couple of strokes. She's almost always in a good mood. She might say something briefly about pain but at 95 she expects to have a few. Her mind is good even though her hands aren't!


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

I guess we just have to keep on doing what we can to help us cope with our arthritis, mine is ankylosing Spondylitis, & was diagnosed in my 30's, this year I am 78, so I do need meds for the pain, I still try to keep going every day, my pointer fingers are both really crooked & my little fingers, I cannot knit for a long time by hand, but I can knit on the machines for hours sometimes!!
I'm just knitting up a bunch of little "people", they turn out so cute when they are stuffed, am getting things for a market.
have done about 150 dishcloths with past fall.
Now I am going to start on slipper, some are donation, other for the table., so I better keep busy.
Love this group.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My DH found at Walgreens a spray product called "Cool 'N Heat" (Walgreen's brand). It is non-greasy and quick drying. I got it yesterday, sprayed it on my hands, put my hands in my fabric Creative Comfort craft gloves and oh my such relief. Just wanted to pass this on. It does have a slight menthol smell but I'd rather that then the discomfort. Hope this helps some of you fellow knitters/crafters.


----------



## gmasandie (Mar 18, 2011)

I have to agree with you, I can only do it for about fifteen minutes and I have to quit. I would love to just keep knitting but I know how badly I hurt if I do. You have to learn to live with what you have. So many people have it so much worse than I, so I just try not to dwell on it.


----------



## knitnweed (Apr 18, 2011)

I started knitting because crocheting on small needles caused so much pain, since then even knitting gets to be too much. The only thing that really works for me is to go do something else for a while. Also alternating from knitting to crocheting projects seems to work too.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

I have osteoarthritis not only in my hands but my spine. I also suspect in my knees as they have been bad lately. I find it hard to walk and do many normal household chores. I take advil also and it helps some. I found that using circular needles is good for me. Straight needles tend to hit the arms of my chair and I don't have as much control over the work that way. As I have read some reply's all suggestions are good ones and I will try some of them. And yes knitting and crocheting is a form of exercise. It helps to keep fingers moving and some pain may go away, I know it does for me in my hands. Good luck. Whatever way helps you to keep knitting, use that method.

Judy


----------



## katlvr.74 (Apr 10, 2011)

:roll: I've had arthritis in my right thumb for 30 yrs or more. Now it is starting to annoy me in the right one. I ignore as much as possible. When I can't stand it any more, I put away the knitting and take Advil too. Got it in my knees too. Ignore it as long as possible. Have a great day.


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

oh yes to all the solutions try reding gardening just looking at the beautifu sunset all work for me because i am not doing the same thing all the time i have always knit english but hands are getting worse so i taught myself cont. knitting it helps to switch tried all meds for arthur none work for me some time try heat just keep changing what you are doing found that works for me better than anything


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I found that knitting continential is easier on my hands than the "traditional" way. It does take some getting used to, but it is well worth it in the end. Or was to me. I also limit my time knitting to 30 minutes at a time. Then I do something else for a while and then back to knitting. Just try not to over-use or abuse your hands. If you do that, it will take longer for the pain to stop. And yes, warmth helps me a lot. I haven't been able to find me any gloves that will keep my hands warm in the winter, yet. I haven't given up though. =)


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> I found that knitting continential is easier on my hands than the "traditional" way. It does take some getting used to, but it is well worth it in the end. Or was to me. I also limit my time knitting to 30 minutes at a time. Then I do something else for a while and then back to knitting. Just try not to over-use or abuse your hands. If you do that, it will take longer for the pain to stop. And yes, warmth helps me a lot. I haven't been able to find me any gloves that will keep my hands warm in the winter, yet. I haven't given up though. =)


I'm wondering if fingerless gloves would help you? I did a pair for my husband this winter, he is a window cleaner and his hands were almost sticking to the ladders because we had a really bad winter. He came home full of it, saying the gloves were marvellous and had kept his hands so warm, even his fingers, funnily enough. I wondered if you might be able to make a pair out of fine yarn and even wear them indoors?

I trawled through loads of patterns and the best one I came up with was "Broad St. Mittens" at http://www.knitty.com. The pattern includes a kind of mitten flap you can pull over, but I did them without the flap.


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

Arthritis and I have kept company way far to long. It has been years ago when I first realized I had it. I am now about to be 78 and I have it in my hands wrists and one arm, also both knees, one ankle, across my lower back. I am also a kniter and love doing it. I have taken meds for it and still have the pain it does lessen it some. I have learned a lot form this topic on the forum. My heart goes out to all of you that have Arthritis, I only wish that had a cure for it. As one on here said just keep going on and on. We can still do the thing we like to do, but not as fast or have as much time at it. I thank God that I can still knit even if it is for just a short while. Take care all of you and trust in the Lord, God Bless you all.

Carolyn Trammell


----------



## SasZKnitter (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Horse Woofie! Welcome to the forum. I too have wrist, hand and have had major shoulder surgery. So I have switched mainly to Portugese Style knitting. You only use very slight movement in your left thumb (if right handed) and no other movement at all. The gals name that has a few DVD's out is Andrea Wong... check her out and she also has a group on ravelry! She is awesome and it has enabled me to knit again and BTW... purling is the easiest stich in Portugese style knitting. Let me know if you want any additional info and I will help you. Stay in touch! -SasZ



horsewoofie said:


> I'm new to the forum, so this topic may have been bantered around before...
> Anyone besides me have acheing hands from arthritis? I have it in both of my thumbs, along with ongoing mild tendonitis. I'm not ready for surgery until I can't stand the pain. I don't want to be laid up and have to work, care for my pony and knit.
> Besides taking a lot of advil, how's everyone dealing with the aches and pains? I find knitting with larger needles (size 8 +) helps so I'm not cramping my hands.
> I look in the mirror and wonder who the old lady looking back at me is!


 :lol:


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

You know you are old when you have to ask your youngest daughter how old she will be her birthday. (38) Where has the time gone? (sniff sniff) Wasn't it just yesterday that they were just beginning to crawl? LOL

I have arthritis here and there and everywhere else. It all started in my late 20's. Sometimes it is worse than others, depending on the weather. =(


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> You know you are old when you have to ask your youngest daughter how old she will be her birthday. (38) Where has the time gone? (sniff sniff) Wasn't it just yesterday that they were just beginning to crawl? LOL
> 
> I have arthritis here and there and everywhere else. It all started in my late 20's. Sometimes it is worse than others, depending on the weather. =(


Hahahaha! I thought I was the only one that lost track of their children's ages! I asked my son recently too. Yes, how the time flies; it seems such hard work when they are young yet afterwards one doesn't remember the hard work, just the good times.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

When they are young, we want them to hurry and grow up. And then when they do, we want them to be little again. Just can't please us all the time! LOL 

Now, I get to spoil the grandbabies (15 of them) and send them home to mom and dad. BTW, we don't have them all at the same time! They range in age from 20 to 15 months old.


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

amen to all you have said ive had arthritis since my earlt 40s i have foung that walking around the house helps my knees and feet also like you i try to do different chores inbetween knitting try some dancing to slow music i walk down to the mailbox every day just try to very the thing you do heat helps me try that hope this helps someone


----------



## Nancy FP (Apr 13, 2011)

nogginpodge said:


> Debbie J said:
> 
> 
> > I found that knitting continential is easier on my hands than the "traditional" way. It does take some getting used to, but it is well worth it in the end. Or was to me. I also limit my time knitting to 30 minutes at a time. Then I do something else for a while and then back to knitting. Just try not to over-use or abuse your hands. If you do that, it will take longer for the pain to stop. And yes, warmth helps me a lot. I haven't been able to find me any gloves that will keep my hands warm in the winter, yet. I haven't given up though. =)
> ...


My sister in law sent me fingerless gloves for Christmas. One day my husband was complaining about cold hands while reading in bed at night. I lent him my Christmas present, and had to knit another pair for myself as they were never returned. I do like warm hands and wrists, and use the fingerless gloves quite often.


----------



## Missy2 (Apr 18, 2011)

These are all good suggestions. My doctor gave me some sample tubes of a prescription anti-inflammatory cream called Voltaren gel. It is diclofenac sodium 1% and it has worked wonders for me.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, I have a couple men in my life besides my DH. 
I got to bed with Ben Gay.
And wake up with Arther Itis. LOL

There is more to the poem thing, but this is all I can remember.


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

That is so right, & these guys change places all the time!!
And some days they are in new places.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Here is one:
I have become a little older since I saw you last, and a few changes have come into my life since then. Frankly, I have become a frivolous old gal. I am seeing five gentlemen everyday.

As soon as I wake up, Will Power helps me get out of bed. Then I go to see John. Then Charlie Horse comes along, and when he is here he takes a lot of my time and attention.

When he leaves, Arthur Ritis shows up and stays the rest of the day. He doesn't like to stay in one place very long, so he takes me from joint to joint.

After such a busy day, I'm really tired and glad to go to bed with Ben Gay. What a life. Oh yes, I'm also flirting with Al Zymer.

Love, Grandma

P.S. The preacher came to call the other day. He said at my age I should be thinking of the hereafter. I told him, "Oh I do it all the time. No matter where I am, in the parlor, upstairs, in the kitchen, or down in the basement, I ask myself, "Now, what am I here after?"


----------



## gmasandie (Mar 18, 2011)

I love it, it would be funnier if it wasn't true. These guys sure get you. Nothing like a good laugh to help the day along.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

lol!!!!!


gmasandie said:


> I love it, it would be funnier if it wasn't true. These guys sure get you. Nothing like a good laugh to help the day along.


----------



## deekim (Mar 7, 2011)

So Funny. But how true!!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

That's the one! My Mother had a copy of it and showed it to me. I love it!


----------



## Lorraine2 (Feb 3, 2011)

hahaha You girls are so funny. I come on here once in a while but I do read what you ladies write. My hubby asked me to look up treatments for Arthur's itis (lol) for his knees. Actually, he has RA all over and is just getting over a bad case of sciatica. Whew, it was really bad. He can't even walk without a walker. Has anyone heard of Biopercamen or hyalyponic Acid? He heard that mentioned on the radio. Thanks.


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

sometimes laughter is the best medicine


----------



## Lorraine2 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sometimes it is so hard to laugh when you are hurting.


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

I just checked out the UTube site and it was really helpful. I usually hold my crochet hook in a shovel position and that helps. My hands hurt after a while and I have to put the work down until the next day. Same with knitting, although I do knit the continental style. love all of the neat posts. mlk


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi I have Lupus and Rheumatoid Arthritis and other related diseases as I believe they go hand in hand. I do not do gardening, housecleaning or things that require lifting, but with rest do do some handwork with resting in between. Must have some fun in life. Heavy medicine for pain helps. But one must keep on stretching to be active. Helps the mental health. mlk


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KnitWit2 said:


> Sometimes it is so hard to laugh when you are hurting.


I agree it's hard to laugh when you're hurting...but, you know, I found that whether I laugh or cry or am just plain grumpy, I still hurt. So I'd rather laugh...after a while, it's natural. I live in an independent senior apt. building.....NOT a nursing home or retirement home.. when anyone asks me how I am, I always say FINE. I figure they probably hurt, too, so they don't need to hear me complain!!!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

jnappva, I agree. Besides I would rather have laugh wrinkles than frown ones any day! 

I have a story about my Grandmother. First of all, she had lost most of her eyesight. She took a bath and was going to wash her hair and reached for what she thought was the shampoo. She washed her hair with baby oil. She laughed when she told me. I was telling our neighbor about it and we both laughed about it. Her husband told us we ought to be ashamed of ourselves for laughing at her. I told him we had two choices, we could laugh or we could cry. I prefer to laugh! We all get through life the best way we know how.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

horsewoofie said:


> I'm new to the forum, so this topic may have been bantered around before...
> Anyone besides me have acheing hands from arthritis? I have it in both of my thumbs, along with ongoing mild tendonitis. I'm not ready for surgery until I can't stand the pain. I don't want to be laid up and have to work, care for my pony and knit.
> Besides taking a lot of advil, how's everyone dealing with the aches and pains? I find knitting with larger needles (size 8 +) helps so I'm not cramping my hands.
> I look in the mirror and wonder who the old lady looking back at me is!


I switched to bamboo circulars and although my joints are swollen in my first two fingers of each hand and one thumb they are not too bad unless they were stressed the previous day lifting a large heavy dog or "wrestling" with one in the tub. I also use the liquid get Advil when needed. So far they have not bothered my stomach. Between arthritis and eyes, boy getting older is no picnic LOL


----------



## Gerbear (Apr 7, 2011)

I know about that old woman looking at you in the mirror. I find I am married to an old man too!

I have rheumatoid arthritis, pain and I are good friends. Stronger and better pain killers are God sent. Having hobbies you enjoy that make you move are the best thing in the world. )


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

catzndogz, I have to agree about getting older being no picnic! =( I am 59 and have already had to have cataract surgery. I wear reading glasses when doing anything close up. I used to be near sighted, but now I am far sighted. I have arthritis in most of my joints. It is worse in my lower back. I have degenerative joint disease in my back also and nerve damage in my neck. Let's just face it, I am falling apart! It could be so much worse than it is, so I can't complain too much. I take Tylenol for my pain when it gets too bad to take. I try not to take them too often, though. Working in the yard and the garden don't help me at all, but DH can't do it all. Besides it keeps me limber and keeps me going.
Have a great, pain free day!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Mtolive45 said:


> I have arthritis too so I know what you're talking about. I had my middle joint in my right hand replaced because of it. I find that a hot/cold treatment helps. I fill my kitchen sink with several inches of very warm water in one side and cold in the other. Then alternate putting my hands in one side and then the other. It really gets the circulation going. I also find that bamboo needles are the best...so much 'softer' to the touch. Good luck!!


I asked my doctor if I could get something done about my finger joints and he said no there is nothing I could do. Maybe just because it was my joint closest to my fingertips. My middle finger joints are huge and gross in my opinion. One index finger too getting mis-shapen. Was it very painful to have done?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> jnappva, I agree. Besides I would rather have laugh wrinkles than frown ones any day!
> 
> I have a story about my Grandmother. First of all, she had lost most of her eyesight. She took a bath and was going to wash her hair and reached for what she thought was the shampoo. She washed her hair with baby oil. She laughed when she told me. I was telling our neighbor about it and we both laughed about it. Her husband told us we ought to be ashamed of ourselves for laughing at her. I told him we had two choices, we could laugh or we could cry. I prefer to laugh! We all get through life the best way we know how.


Years ago when my mother was alive, she was working part-time and had perfect eye sight with glasses. She was in a hurry one morning to go to work and was going to spray her throat with a throat spray for pain and, without looking, picked up a small can of hair spray and sprayed that in her mouth. She said it took a lot of tooth brushing and mouth rince to get the taste out of her mouth. I'm sure she didn't spray very much before she realized what she'd done!! We both laughed about it!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

That is funny but not for her at the time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

catzndogz said:


> That is funny but not for her at the time.


Mama didn't mind laughing at herself but I know it was really nasty!!! Plus, she was worried she'd be late for work!


----------



## Lorraine2 (Feb 3, 2011)

I love your good attitude. That's the way to live and I have a whole lot to be thankful for. God is good


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KnitWit2 said:


> I love your good attitude. That's the way to live and I have a whole lot to be thankful for. God is good


Yes, God is good and every day confirms it!!


----------



## Swede (Mar 29, 2011)

I was sitting in a waiting room beside a woman who was crocheting. She had all 4 fingers around the hook. She said she had arthritis pretty bad and had bought some play-dough and put it around the hook. Then she held it with all fingers and formed the mold and waited for it to dry. She said it worked great and she seemed to be as happy as that proverbial clam and was doing a great job with her project.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I bet that polymer clay would work great, too. Humm, that is an idea. I just may have to get me some clay and bake it on my crochet hooks.


----------



## freedomdove (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi, I have Fibromylagia and Rhuematoid Arthritis. I also experience the pain from these deceases and it is no fun but I refuse to give up what I love and what gives me relaxation. My doctors have put me on lots of pain medicine and that helps but not all of the way. I just try to keep on keepin on!!! Good luck with meeting your knitting goals.


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

provo craft has a crochet set that has 2 big handles and 6 needles with the set my arthuritis has affected my thumb and first finger on both hands so i bought this set and have not used crochet hooks i think i bought it from the same place i bought my knitting needle set. i sure like these handle and can crochet longer than with the little hooks hope this helps


----------



## freedomdove (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you I will definitely check it out. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

if you cant find it let me know and i will try to find where i bought it


----------



## gmasandie (Mar 18, 2011)

Yesterday was my 2 1/2 hour infusion of Remacade, now my Rheumatoid Arthritis is pretty much in check for the next two months. Love those drugs but sometimes wonder what they do to the rest of my body??????? Enjoy your day no matter what, you only get this day once.


----------



## freedomdove (Apr 9, 2011)

greyheadedoldlady said:


> if you cant find it let me know and i will try to find where i bought it


Thank you I would really appreciate that. My personal email is [email protected]


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Dear Grey....and all others in pain....Just bear with me for a second. I know what it is like to be in pain. I am wondering, (because no one has mentioned it) do any of you go to Yoga classes? My eldest teaches Yoga. Most all of her classes are filled with folks like you and me. We do the best we can, enjoy the music, pray for one another, laugh a whole lot, and thankfully move a bit more easily afterward. It keeps me away from prescription drugs. Happy needlework!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Dear Grey....and all others in pain....Just bear with me for a second. I know what it is like to be in pain. I am wondering, (because no one has mentioned it) do any of you go to Yoga classes? My eldest teaches Yoga. Most all of her classes are filled with folks like you and me. We do the best we can, enjoy the music, pray for one another, laugh a whole lot, and thankfully move a bit more easily afterward. It keeps me away from prescription drugs. Happy needlework!


Well, since I'm in a wheelchair, Yoga is a little beyond me. But I did discover last night when I took my second arthritis pill of the day that my shoulders were hurting so badly because I'd forgotten to take the morning pill. Sometimes, I think I need a keeper!! LOL!!!


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

jknappva said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Grey....and all others in pain....Just bear with me for a second. I know what it is like to be in pain. I am wondering, (because no one has mentioned it) do any of you go to Yoga classes? My eldest teaches Yoga. Most all of her classes are filled with folks like you and me. We do the best we can, enjoy the music, pray for one another, laugh a whole lot, and thankfully move a bit more easily afterward. It keeps me away from prescription drugs. Happy needlework!
> ...


What medication do you take for your arthritis pain. It seems it must give you some relief, if you noticed such a difference with the missed dose.
Sue


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > DollieD said:
> ...


Hi, Sue. I take a generic form of Voltaren, 75 mg, twice a day. My G.P. is very particular about the type of arthritis medicine I take since I have high blood pressure. And, of course, we know age makes a difference, too. PLUS, as I've gotten older, I have to be very careful of pain medication. My tummy will NOT tolerate any type of prescription pain meds...and otc ibuprofen and naproxen is also out!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I haven't take a class yet, but I did buy a beginners Yoga video. Now to watch it and go along with the video. I know that it would do me good to do yoga. =( There are no classes close to me, so on my own I go. Wish me luck!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Debbie J..I do wish you luck with your Yoga. My daughter does have people in wheelchairs and those who are almost totally disabled..but they come, and have a ball, doing the best they can. My daughter would never push anyone to attempt a thing that is beyond their abilities. It really has done wonders for me. No, I cannot put my heel up to my belly button in a standing position...but I can do something! Ha! Wish I could send some of my project photos, but I haven't a camera!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Debbie J..I do wish you luck with your Yoga. My daughter does have people in wheelchairs and those who are almost totally disabled..but they come, and have a ball, doing the best they can. My daughter would never push anyone to attempt a thing that is beyond their abilities. It really has done wonders for me. No, I cannot put my heel up to my belly button in a standing position...but I can do something! Ha! Wish I could send some of my project photos, but I haven't a camera!


But then why would you WANT to put your heel up to your belly button unless you just plain want to show off!! LOL! Congrats on the yoga.. We all do the best we can and shouldn't compare ourselves to anyone except the Lord...and that to try to be more like him!! Hugs


----------



## gmasandie (Mar 18, 2011)

I was going to try yoga awhile back, they had it offered in a town about 12 miles from me. I just never did. Does it really help? I will be working in the flower beds and the garden pretty soon, I should get some range of motion back into my joints. It's been a long slow winter.
Happy Easter everyone, enjoy the day. I am looking forward to CHOCOLATE!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I haven't tried the video yet, but plan to over the week-end. And the Range of Motion needs to be done by all of us. I know from experience! LOL I had frozen shoulder in both shoulders, AT the same time! Yuck! I had to pay someone to make me cry, and boy did I ever! But I am so much better than I was. I still do some stretches on my back. I sit in a chair and bend forward as far as I can. I have lower back problems and this seems to help me. I also reach for the sky with my arms. I do these stretches because I need to for me! 

He is Risen!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

OMG! I know what you mean about the pain. I had a frozen shoulder and someone jerked my arm and broke the adhessions free. Before that I couldn't get my arm up to do my hair. Still no idea what caused it to freeze.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I know what you mean about not being able to fix your hair. I could barely do anything. Just taking the wet clothes out of the washer was hard to do. And that's not counting putting them in.

I couldn't get either arm even up to my shoulders. It was bad! I had "homework" that I had to do. I had to walk my fingers up the wall, and do push ups in the on the corner of a wall. LOL

I had injections in my shoulders that were worse than the hurt of the frozen shoulder. I had to basically sleep in a tub of hot water with my shoulders in the water. It was like the very worse tootha ache in my arm!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Gmasandie..Yes Yoga really does help! Especially when the instructor is good!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Debbie J..you are so right..if you don't move it, you will lose it.
Walking is great exercise, and swing those arms!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Debbie J..you are so right..if you don't move it, you will lose it.
> Walking is great exercise, and swing those arms!


unfortunately, my power chair has to do my walking for me. BUT I do try to exercise my shoulders and arms to keep a range of motion and, I find, it keeps them from hurting with arthritis!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Susan Miller said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


I have found the cream Voltaren rubbed into the joint sometimes helps. Have you tried that yet


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

i know exactly how you feel and i am not old in my 50's i find knitting with bambpp needles stops my hands aching and yes i only knit with 8 ply ot above. i consider myself lucky aass my poor daughter was diagnosed witth arthritis at the age of 2 and i have watched her stuggle so i try not to complain although with winter coming now it is hard not to


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

i know exactly how you feel and i am not old in my 50's i find knitting with bambpp needles stops my hands aching and yes i only knit with 8 ply ot above. i consider myself lucky aass my poor daughter was diagnosed witth arthritis at the age of 2 and i have watched her stuggle so i try not to complain although with winter coming now it is hard not to


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, since I'm in a wheelchair, Yoga is a little beyond me. But I did discover last night when I took my second arthritis pill of the day that my shoulders were hurting so badly because I'd forgotten to take the morning pill. Sometimes, I think I need a keeper!! LOL!!![/quote]

What medication do you take for your arthritis pain. It seems it must give you some relief, if you noticed such a difference with the missed dose.
Sue[/quote]

Hi, Sue. I take a generic form of Voltaren, 75 mg, twice a day. My G.P. is very particular about the type of arthritis medicine I take since I have high blood pressure. And, of course, we know age makes a difference, too. PLUS, as I've gotten older, I have to be very careful of pain medication. My tummy will NOT tolerate any type of prescription pain meds...and otc ibuprofen and naproxen is also out![/quote]

I have found the cream Voltaren rubbed into the joint sometimes helps. Have you tried that yet[/quote]

No, I haven't tried the cream but I'm going to ask my dr about it...anything to avoid pain or pain meds!
Thanks for the tip!
June


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Well, since I'm in a wheelchair, Yoga is a little beyond me. But I did discover last night when I took my second arthritis pill of the day that my shoulders were hurting so badly because I'd forgotten to take the morning pill. Sometimes, I think I need a keeper!! LOL!!!


What medication do you take for your arthritis pain. It seems it must give you some relief, if you noticed such a difference with the missed dose.
Sue[/quote]

Hi, Sue. I take a generic form of Voltaren, 75 mg, twice a day. My G.P. is very particular about the type of arthritis medicine I take since I have high blood pressure. And, of course, we know age makes a difference, too. PLUS, as I've gotten older, I have to be very careful of pain medication. My tummy will NOT tolerate any type of prescription pain meds...and otc ibuprofen and naproxen is also out![/quote]

I have found the cream Voltaren rubbed into the joint sometimes helps. Have you tried that yet[/quote]

No, I haven't tried the cream but I'm going to ask my dr about it...anything to avoid pain or pain meds!
Thanks for the tip!
June[/quote]

You dont even need a prescription for the Voltaren creme


----------



## gmasandie (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm going to get that also. With summer gardening here and my flower beds always needing work, a little something to rub on the sore spots would be nice. I usually go in the hot tub after I work in the yard, that helps too.
This rainy weather isn't any good, that's for sure.


----------



## lindiny (Feb 26, 2011)

I've done about everything everyone has mentioned. I have both rhumatoid and osteo in my hands and have for several years. I have stopped knitting with dbl points, circular needles for small items like hats and any needle bigger than a 10 or smaller than a 4. When I take a break, I tuck my hands under my legs. It warms them, feels good to be flat and the pressure seems to block the pain messages!!


----------



## babydelights (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi ,I to have very bad ostio Arthritus in both hands , thumbs are so p[ainfull at times , I'v had both carpel tunnels done ,and have injections under xrays for my thumbs , i keep a hot water bottle with me while i'm knitting and keep puting my hands round it ,this helps me do another row , the inbjection don't alway last long ,I have taken ibrofpin which i find very good but after 60yrs old the doc said i can only have them every so often as they can destroy your liver and kidneys , but i will never give up my knitting after 50yrs it would drive me mad , I love it to much it's my life . hope your hands are not to painful . take care Fran x


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

baby delights I hope to have as much determination as you! Knitting is such therapy isn't it?


----------



## magpies13 (May 16, 2011)

I use SBC Arnica gel from QVC Uk, helps my hands and i use it on my knees last thing at night. I do use Ibroprofen gel when it gets really bad. I keep it in the fridge and the cold seems to numb the pain


----------

